# No one showing NH love?



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Wheres all the love for the cruzes rollin around NH??

Let me see your rides!

Pembroke, NH


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Got some love here for you! I grew up off of the interstate 93 exit 23 by Laconia New Hampshire. I now live in New York but my heart is still always in New Hampshire!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

My Cruze makes it to NH now and again, since that's where I am from as well.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice! I travel up north and get off at 23 every day, work in meredith on rt 104! I have met one other guy from NH on here but havent seen anyone else. Not a lot of cruze enthusiasts around here.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Well I can give you some Masshole love but I'm sure it's not the same.  I do spend most of the winter up in Colebrook and Pittsburgh if that helps out at all.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

SnowBlindLTZ said:


> Nice! I travel up north and get off at 23 every day, work in meredith on rt 104! I have met one other guy from NH on here but havent seen anyone else. Not a lot of cruze enthusiasts around here.


I grew up in New Hampton,NH

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome. I just spent two weeks in Hudson.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi SnowBlindLTZ

I hope you run into some of the Cruze family in New Hampshire soon! I'm sure they are out there.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I saw a lot of Cruzen in southern New Hampshire.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Laconia here!! 









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

thats a nice looken Cruze for sure. 

Minsik


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

BlkGrnetRS said:


> Laconia here!!
> 
> View attachment 49970
> 
> ...


When I was growing up my mother bought all of her cars from Cantin Chevrolet. I'm not exactly sure if it is in Laconia or Lakeport. She always dealt with the salesman named Bob Roucher. He was a long time friend of my fathers.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

I live in Southern NH! There are cruzes EVERYWHERE!






Lovely Merrimack river behind my Cruze!


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> When I was growing up my mother bought all of her cars from Cantin Chevrolet. I'm not exactly sure if it is in Laconia or Lakeport. She always dealt with the salesman named Bob Roucher. He was a long time friend of my fathers.
> 
> Sent from my last surviving brain cell


Technically it's Lakeport but Lakeport is just a borough of Laconia so it is the same zip code. My grandparents bought all there cars from Cantins but I found a much better deal at Benson Chevrolet. Which by the way is the oldest/first Chevy dealer in the country!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

Tilton, NH here. Grew up in Meredith though.


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

Purchased all my vehicles through Banks in Concord.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

dmaxpwr said:


> Purchased all my vehicles through Banks in Concord.


That's where I get my service done. Nothing against Benson but they have the best deal on an oil change and tire rotation! Plus a carwash and vacuum, sold!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Route 104! Harts Turkey Farm! Love it! Mom and Dad used to take me there all the time!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## andycruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm from tilton 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## andycruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Does someone have jack stands and a star shape screw driver so I can change my fogs ?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NHtodd (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm in Hudson pickin up my new Cruze next week.


----------



## NHtodd (Feb 2, 2014)

Finally got the cruze for a month now been seeing Cruzes everywhere around lately. Anybody ever think of goin to the dragstrip to see what a cruze can do for a baseline when the weather gets nice?


----------



## andycruze (Jan 10, 2014)

NHtodd said:


> Finally got the cruze for a month now been seeing Cruzes everywhere around lately. Anybody ever think of goin to the dragstrip to see what a cruze can do for a baseline when the weather gets nice?


I'm going with a lot of people 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## andycruze (Jan 10, 2014)

We are going May 7th if you want to go that day 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

andycruze said:


> We are going May 7th if you want to go that day
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I might be able to talk my wife into letting me join you - we'll be in Hudson that entire week. What drag strip?


----------



## andycruze (Jan 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> I might be able to talk my wife into letting me join you - we'll be in Hudson that entire week. What drag strip?


 Epping 



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

